# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Πρόσκληση

## Dibidais

Το ασύρματο δίκτυο Κώ παρακαλεί τα μέλη του δικτύου τις Ρόδου όπως επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα στην όμορφη Ρόδο.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω: Το ασύρματο δίκτυο Ρόδου έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας είναι το .RWN ή κάποιο άλλο?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers?

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλησπέρα από την βροχερή Ρόδο...  ::  

Αυτή την περίοδο υπηρετώ την στρατιωτική μου θητεία και θα βρίσκομαι στην Ρόδο μέχρι τις 20 Μάη.
Αν παρακολουθεί κανείς αυτό το θέμα και θέλει μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κάποια συνάντηση για γνωριμία  ::

----------


## justgosu

Πεδια ασύρματο δίκτυο Ρόδου δεν υπάρχει διστυχός. Εγω απο σπόντα ιδα τα ποστ και είπα να απαντήσω.
Θα ήθελα πολυ βέβαια να υπάρχει RWN αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν πλεων ατομα να ενδιαφερονται 
(αν υπηρχαν δλδ και ποτε ατομα τα οποια ενδιαφερονταν πραγματικα) καποτε γινονταν καποιες συζητησεις
κυριως απο ατομα των ΤΕΕ (ειμουν και εγω μεσα στο κολπο) αλλα τελικα τα λινκ που βγηκαν ηταν απο τα 
καλαμακια του φραπε και οχι απο κεραιες σε ταρατσες. Αρα εκμερους του νησιου σας ευχαριστω για τα ποστ
που ιδα μετα απο καπια χρονια για την Ροδο.Αν ξερεται εσεις κανα ατομο απο Ροδο που να ενδιαφερεται πειτε
μου και μενα μπας και γινει τπτ  ::  αν και το θεωρω ονειρο απατυλο .RWN με μενα μονο δεν γινετε.

Themis Ap : σε πιο στρατοπεδο εισαι? ελπιζω οχι 211

PS: σορρυ για τα απαραδεκτα ελληνικα μου αλλα διοτι δεν η8ελα να παραβω κανονες του φορουμ και να
γραψω με greekglish εκανα μια μανταρα  ::

----------


## papako

υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα των greeklish
http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp

Εγώ έχω σταματήσει να γράφω ακόμα και στο word  ::

----------


## kinglyr

@justgosu:

Σε ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Στείλε μου με PM το εμαιλ σου να σε βάλω σαν contact point για την Ρόδο.

Τώρα για το άλλο που είπες, δλδ το ότι δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο και είναι κρίμα κλπ κλπ.
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και είναι κρίμα, αλλά μπορείς και εσύ σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσεις το δίκτυο της Ρόδου βάζοντας μια Ομνι να εκπέμπει το SSID: RWN-1 
Μην ξεχνάς ότι, όπως εσύ δεν πιάνεις κάποιον με SSID που να δηλώνει ασύρματο δίκτυο Ρόδου (και όχι εταιρεία) μπορεί και άλλοι στο νησί σου να προσπαθούν και να ψάχνουν για το ίδιο πράγμα δλδ για την ύπαρξη ζωής.
Αυτό που σου λέω το έχω δει και σε άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες, οι οποίες ξεκινώντας από ένα απλό AccessPoint που έκπεμπε το SSID τους, πληθύνανε και γίνανε δίκτυο...

----------

